
How to See What Facebook Thinks of You - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/how-to-see-what-facebook-thinks-of-you/#gs.anGClqo
======
draw_down
> _What I find fascinating about this sort of thing is that it represents a
> reality that needs to be taken seriously. If you find yourself watching too
> many Axe Body Spray commercials, it’s not the advertiser that has a problem,
> it’s you._

If you're watching, it's for you
[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2008/08/if_youre_watching_its...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2008/08/if_youre_watching_its_for_you.html)

